# Solana reef tank on craigslist



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

This is one fabulous tank if you've ever seen it, and for $700 and a complete working saltwater ecosystem its a good deal, not to mention all the fish, live rock, live sand, etc that is coming with this. It is bent glass and it makes everything look really good with very little distortion, unlike hex tanks.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1484684601.html


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It's down to $450 last I checked. This is a steal for that tank.


----------

